# Omg I Finally Did It!!! Sub 60 Bld With Old Pochmann!!



## Derrick Eide17 (May 11, 2008)

WOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!!!!!!! wow!!!!!!!!..... wow......... wow..... I'm so happy i wanna cry right now lol. man this was so crazy and I just got it! im sooo happy after so many close ones before and after NEVER thinking i would get it I finally did tonight! the last part was SO SLOW but i knew it was a good time not THAT GOOD so I didn't go that fast and i take off my BLD seeing 59.80 seconds let me tell you something... i was spazzing like NO OTHER ON THE PLANET! hhaha i am so happy right now and for all the people that inspired me to not quit after i was at my end I thank you SOOOO MUUUUCHH if not for you I would have never done this!  YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Oh yeah the scramble lol: D U2 R D' L' D2 F D2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' F2 D2 F2 R D' U' F' R B' D U2 

It was easy but not lucky right?  TEAM OLD POCHMANN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## info (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations Derrick, excellent job! I haven't even broken a minute yet without a blindfold.


----------



## Kristoffer (May 12, 2008)

woah Congratz Derrick  I think I will stick to old pochmann method when sub-1 is possible (H)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 12, 2008)

lol thanks so much!  and remember practise practise practise


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 12, 2008)

And to think you were gonna quit BLD..


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 12, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> And to think you were gonna quit BLD..



hehehehe  if it wasnt for the support of the people on here, i probably would have. So thanks soooo much!


----------



## philkt731 (May 12, 2008)

nice job. i got 1:37.94 on it. not my fastest but close. I just suck at memo


----------



## Dene (May 12, 2008)

Yay! Old Pochamnn is for the winners, everyone else is a loser  .


----------



## hdskull (May 12, 2008)

Dene said:


> Yay! Old Pochamnn is for the winners, everyone else is a loser  .



A loser has the world record, lol.


----------



## Harry (May 12, 2008)

info said:


> Congratulations Derrick, excellent job! I haven't even broken a minute yet without a blindfold.



Yeah me too..... Anyway, good job there Mr!!


----------



## Jude (May 12, 2008)

Wow nice! You just made me feel better about not learning any other BLD method than Old Pochmann  I tried the scramble, and got 6.04 min DNF (3 edges off )


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 13, 2008)

I got 2:20 with the scramble, it would be my record, but I don't like using scrambles that i'm told are "easy", so my record stands at 3:18

either way, great job. TOP! [team old pochmann, I'm a lazy typer [yet I typed this explanation... haha]]


----------



## n00bcubix (May 13, 2008)

YAY for TOP! I didn't get full BLD yet, like 7 corners off  But still! TOP FTW!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 13, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> YAY for TOP! I didn't get full BLD yet, like 7 corners off  But still! TOP FTW!



have i started a nickname? lol

btw.. I just got a PB with my own scramble. 2:39 :]


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 13, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> n00bcubix said:
> 
> 
> > YAY for TOP! I didn't get full BLD yet, like 7 corners off  But still! TOP FTW!
> ...



HAHA great! and yeah i dont like to use other peoples scrambles too or i dont count it as my pb. also everyone, if u wanna get fast and reach for the Top! there is only one way, Join TOP!


----------



## n00bcubix (May 13, 2008)

Great! Should I put that im in TOP but didn't get full BLD in my signature?


----------



## fanwuq (May 14, 2008)

I want to join TOP! But I can't understand Poochmann, so I'll stick with TuRBo for now and get <10% accuracy.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 14, 2008)

I think that Old Pochmann is for fools. The only difference between Old Pochmann edges and M2, is the that the long T-perm gets replaced with M2. that's the only difference. I think that most people can execute M2 WAY faster than the T perm.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 14, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I think that Old Pochmann is for fools. The only difference between Old Pochmann edges and M2, is the that the long T-perm gets replaced with M2. that's the only difference. I think that most people can execute M2 WAY faster than the T perm.



Agreed....


----------



## KConny (May 14, 2008)

I think that preoriented M2 is for fools.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 14, 2008)

Screw M2!
Reach for the TOP!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 14, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I think that Old Pochmann is for fools. The only difference between Old Pochmann edges and M2, is the that the long T-perm gets replaced with M2. that's the only difference. I think that most people can execute M2 WAY faster than the T perm.



Yes, And I like M2, but I get alot of DNFs due to flipped edges or all the centers on the M2 slice being opposite there correct locations, thats a big problem with me, so I prefer good ol' reliable Pochmann. :]


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 14, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I think that Old Pochmann is for fools. The only difference between Old Pochmann edges and M2, is the that the long T-perm gets replaced with M2. that's the only difference. I think that most people can execute M2 WAY faster than the T perm.
> ...



couldnt have said it better myself!


----------



## alexc (May 14, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I think that Old Pochmann is for fools. The only difference between Old Pochmann edges and M2, is the that the long T-perm gets replaced with M2. that's the only difference. I think that most people can execute M2 WAY faster than the T perm.
> ...



I agree as well, I think Old Pochmann is silly.  But, Derrick, stay with Old Pochmann, if you switch to M2, you will be too fast.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 14, 2008)

lol u dont have to worry about that. i SUCK with M2. thats why i dont wanna switch to it


----------

